# Gree of disagree - Reheated chinese food



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

(EDIT: Oops, the title should read "Agree or diagree...)

I just finished a *terrific *lunch.

My wife put some of the leftover chinese food we bought this weekend for me to re-heat at work, *delicious*!:clap:

Is it just me, or is chinese (I mean, _authentic _chinese, not the spare ribs and egg roll variety) the *best food to have as leftovers*? It may possibly be _better _tasting after a re-heat...

Thoughts?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I think it tastes great that way myself. You make me want to get some today.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Respectfully disagree. I don't like reheated food period.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

You need to be careful.
"You can get food poisoning from eating reheated rice. However, it's not the reheating that causes the problem but the way the rice has been stored before it was reheated." From the UK NHS website here


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, it's awesome.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> You need to be careful.
> "You can get food poisoning from eating reheated rice. However, it's not the reheating that causes the problem but the way the rice has been stored before it was reheated." From the UK NHS website here


Ignorance *IS *bliss... Thanks for that (*NOT*!).


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

violadude said:


> Respectfully disagree. I don't like reheated food period.


Look at it this way: of all the things I get to eat as leftovers, Chinese is definitely one I actually look forward to. In fact, I really got cheesed at my wife when she _gave away _some chinese to the next door neighbour at one time _cuz it meant I wasn't going to enjoy another meal out of it_.

But normally, I would agree that "leftovers" in my house are synonimous with "the stuff nobody wanted to eat last night", so I would not care to eat it, even reheated or even accompanied with light libations (not that I would ever partake in light libations at work. :devil:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> Look at it this way: of all the things I get to eat as leftovers, Chinese is definitely one I actually look forward to. In fact, I really got cheesed at my wife when she _gave away _some chinese to the next door neighbour at one time _cuz it meant I wasn't going to enjoy another meal out of it_.
> 
> But normally, I would agree that "leftovers" in my house are synonimous with "the stuff nobody wanted to eat last night", so I would not care to eat it, even reheated or even accompanied with light libations (not that I would ever partake in light libations at work. :devil:


Well ok, I agree that chinese food is the best reheated food relatively speaking. I mean if I had to choose one.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Having the rest of a really hot curry the following day is just as nice - if anything the sauce kicks in even more after a night in the fridge. And I swear it has a beneficial effect if I'm suffering from a cold. Once I tried to eat the remnants of a curry the following morning as part of a drastic hangover cure as recommended by a friend who swore by it - results were inconclusive at best. I would gladly reheat a curry or any oriental dish if it contains fowl or lamb/beef/pork but I certainly wouldn't advise it if it's shellfish-based.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> Having the rest of a really hot curry the following day is just as nice - if anything the sauce kicks in even more after a night in the fridge. And I swear it has a beneficial effect if I'm suffering from a cold. Once I tried to eat the remnants of a curry the following morning as part of a drastic hangover cure as recommended by a friend who swore by it - results were inconclusive at best. I would gladly reheat a curry or any oriental dish if it contains fowl or lamb/beef/pork but I certainly wouldn't advise it if it's shellfish-based.


I know this is a bit off topic, but your musing reminded me of something I saw this weekend on Saturday Night Live - one of their mock commercials. *Hilarious*:

http://www.globaltv.com/saturdaynig...3484930#saturdaynightlive/video/full+episodes

(If the video doesn't play for you, try ione of the search results from http://www.google.ca/search?q=froze...&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&ie=utf8&oe=utf8&rlz=)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> You need to be careful.
> "You can get food poisoning from eating reheated rice. However, it's not the reheating that causes the problem but the way the rice has been stored before it was reheated." From the UK NHS website here


Doesn't that apply to just about any hot food?


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

pizza tastes quite good reheated.

and chips too.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

LordBlackudder said:


> pizza tastes quite good reheated.
> 
> and chips too.


CHIPS?? Methinks you jest, my lord.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

You gotta reheat pizza right. If you just microwave it it's greasy and disgusting, moreso than usual.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I think it very well may taste better the next day! My favorite is chicken/or shrimp in black bean sauce.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

"Food tasting better the next day" offen is simply because all the ingredients had the time to mix, just like marinating some meats or whatever overnight. This is often the case with dishes that involve much sauce, like Chinese for example. Yom-yom.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

rice is okay to be consume as long as 24 hours later. the origin of fried rice is actually a left over rice from the night before. some dishes can stand up to 24 with reheated, but some are not. the oil in chinese dishes are the concern. Chinese tends to cook a spare amount of dishes, they rather over food than sort of, to avoid "face losing" to his guests. I think western culture is different, the dishes are serve individually to each person plate, while Asians tend to serve as communal pot to be share on one table.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

jurianbai said:


> rice is okay to be consume as long as 24 hours later. the origin of fried rice is actually a left over rice from the night before. some dishes can stand up to 24 with reheated, but some are not. the oil in chinese dishes are the concern. Chinese tends to cook a spare amount of dishes, they rather over food than sort of, to avoid "face losing" to his guests. I think western culture is different, the dishes are serve individually to each person plate, while Asians tend to serve as communal pot to be share on one table.


I like doing that - over feed people. Everyone goes away feeling stuffed and think what a generous food provider that HarpsichordConcerto is.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Unless the quality is very poor, the taste should be largely similar when it's reheated from what I've experienced.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Disagree no datsagree...


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Many savory dishes taste good overnight as the ingredients blend. Cooking fact.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

The manager of a Japanese restaurant told me once in a casual conversation we were having at the restaurant about the rice issue; he blamed it on "a particular bacteria that grows rapidly on the rice, and that's why you can have a stomach upset after eating, on when you reheat it." You mileage may, of course, vary.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Totenfeier said:


> The manager of a Japanese restaurant told me once in a casual conversation we were having at the restaurant about the rice issue; he blamed it on "a particular bacteria that grows rapidly on the rice, and that's why you can have a stomach upset after eating, on when you reheat it." You mileage may, of course, vary.


I have re heated rice pudding and never had any problems...


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Reheated sweet and sour chicken after the chicken breading has softened up, and the flavors have melded better. Hell, yes.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I don’t understand the concept of ‘leftover’ food ! :lol:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Leftover Chinese food can be made into other things. We just had some excellent chow mien my wife made with Mongolian beef that was left over from the restaurant. Throw in a couple of extra peppers, maybe a bit of fish oil...


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

LezLee said:


> I don't understand the concept of 'leftover' food ! :lol:


Kind of a passover food or runover food


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Totenfeier said:


> The manager of a Japanese restaurant told me once in a casual conversation we were having at the restaurant about the rice issue; he blamed it on "a particular bacteria that grows rapidly on the rice, and that's why you can have a stomach upset after eating, on when you reheat it." You mileage may, of course, vary.


I guess the moral of the story is, turn down rice and get lo mein instead.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> Kind of a passover food or runover food


Runover food? Sounds like roadkill.......


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I am celebrating three out of four of _mein_ picks making it to the final ten out of forty in the latest Haydn game by consuming some chow _mein,_ at my favorite Asian restaurant, So Long's.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

hpowders said:


> I am celebrating three out of four of _mein_ picks making it to the final ten out of forty in the latest Haydn game by consuming some chow _mein,_ at my favorite Asian restaurant, So Long's.


That reminds me, I've never had chow mein, but I'm on a Warren Zevon kick right now, and _Werewolves of London_ has got me wanting to try it.

I saw a werewolf with a Chinese menu in his hand
Walking through the streets of Soho in the rain
He was looking for the place called Lee Ho Fook's
Going to get a big dish of beef chow mein.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2017)

I don't think breaded chicken reheats well...it's never as crispy.


----------

